# How to move Velo Cache on Windows 10?



## TwoMetreBill (Dec 1, 2017)

Operating System: Windows 10 Home and Pro
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): Lightroom Classic version: 7.0.1 [ 1142117 ]

Changing the cache location in preferences has no impact on the location of the Velo cache. On my machine, this is a huge performance hit. 

The C drive on my system is a relative slow hard drive and I can't change it without violating the warranty. I have two external SSDs connected to a USB 3.1 port and moving my Lightroom catalog and library to those drives tremendously improved Lightroom performance. I defined the Lightroom Cache on one of the SSDs but instead, it uses a folder on the C drive. 

However when creating a video slide show, it uses
    C:\Users\myuserid\AppData\Local\Adobe\Lightroom\Caches\Velo 

Any idea how this can be changed or if it is even possible? 

Thanks, 
Bill


----------



## TwoMetreBill (Dec 1, 2017)

Sample file name in the cache: 

47f3cab1-2a9f-480c-8dc9-f7610623dc0e.png


----------



## frozenframe (Dec 1, 2017)

I don't know of any way to move the Velo or Video cache location within LR. I'm sure if you used Explorer to move it LR would probably just create another in the Appdata location. 

What you can try is open up Preferences, go to the *File Handling* tab, at the bottom is the *Video Cache Settings*. You can set the Maximum Size, and have the box checked beside Limit Video Cache Size. Then also click the *Purge Cache* button to purge what's been cached.


----------



## TwoMetreBill (Dec 1, 2017)

Size/space is not my issue but rather performance. Other than the OS and some apps, this 1TB drive is almost empty. Rendering a slide show video with the cache on the hard drive is soooo sloooowwwww. From your response, which I believe to be correct unless there is a registry setting, it appears my only option is to violate the warranty and install the SSD myself. An easy project in any case. 

One possible solution is to reinstall Lightroom to one of the SSDs, then perhaps it would default the Velo cache to that drive?

Thanks, Bill


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 1, 2017)

Since the cache is in AppData by default, installing LR on a different drive will almost certainly not help.

However, there's a way to move your entire User folder to an SSD:
User Profile - Change Default Location  - Windows 7 Help Forums


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 1, 2017)

Actually, under Win 10, there's an easy way to move just the Appdata\Local folder somewhere else:
Move your libraries to a second drive or partition


----------



## TwoMetreBill (Dec 1, 2017)

Thanks Hal. I have a multi-hour rendering going right now and will give it a try after that completes.


----------



## Gnits (Dec 2, 2017)

If you are moving Window Libraries to a different drive my advice is to first create a structure on the new drive such as...
BillLibraries
   ....     BillDocs
    ....    BillPics
   ....     BillMusic
    ....  Etc.

Then move the Libraries to the respective Folder. At least make sure that you do not put Libraries in the top level folder or confusion will ensue.  This is the voice of experience.  I do have all my Libraries on a different drive than my C drive and very happy to be able to separate my data from the o/s drive.


----------



## TwoMetreBill (Dec 2, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestion, still stuff getting in the way of trying this out. Will definitely feedback the results. Plan to do a timing run to compare the results. Will report back.


----------



## TwoMetreBill (Dec 2, 2017)

These tips are obsolete for Windows 10, they only apply to Windows 7 and older. Should have expected it as these tips are on the Windows 7 help forums. Yes PC World claimed that they have updated the instructions for Windows 10 but that isn't true. Same for the article on Dummies.com...

Related, Microsoft is steadily removing the ability to alter Windows settings and removing features, usually with no announcement. For example:

file history can only restore an old backup, an attempt to create a new backup fails with a meaningless hex code
the direction of the mouse scroll wheel can no longer be changed without editing the registry
I have an old Intel SSD sitting unused. I'll clone windows to that SSD and see if Windows can be run with that drive. I sped up an old iMac this way for a friend. He was most pleased. Though even if it works, running off the 5Gbs USB3 port is bound to be slower than the internal 6Gbs SATA port. So maybe the right answer is to wait for a sale on the 2TB Samsung SSD and violate the warranty. 

Thanks again for your help.

BTW, it took exactly 30 minutes to render a 50 slide video at 1080, best quality.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 2, 2017)

TwoMetreBill said:


> These tips are obsolete for Windows 10


That's why I posted my second message. You can move just the Appdata\Local folder very easily:


----------



## TwoMetreBill (Dec 3, 2017)

That is the old Properties window, here is the new one. No Location tab, see attached. This is from the Windows 10 Home 64 at the Fall Creators Update with all maintenance.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 3, 2017)

I said the Local folder under Appdata. That screenshot I posted is from an identical OS.


----------



## TwoMetreBill (Dec 3, 2017)

The one I posted is the Appdata folder, you can click on the image I attached to see it. Perhaps you are on Pro? I'm on Home. My Pro machine broke so I can't check to see if the Pro version is different.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 3, 2017)

You can't move the Appdata folder, but the one you need to move (Appdata\Local) you can. I'm running the latest Win10 Home edition, just like you.


----------



## TwoMetreBill (Dec 3, 2017)

The good and the bad.

The good, my error in not precisely reading your suggestion (a common occurrence with me lately). Choosing just Local provides the Move option. 

The bad, the folder can't be moved. Error box attached. Going to see what can be purged from the folder and then try again.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 3, 2017)

You might want to re-consider the periods in the new folder name. It's kind of a non-standard usage, although technically legal.


----------



## TwoMetreBill (Dec 3, 2017)

Shortened the name, same error. Furthermore it could not copy 18 system files. Guess I'll just wait for Adobe to fix this or maybe try creating a synonym/alias for the Adobe Caches folder. Haven't done that it years but it should work.


----------



## TwoMetreBill (Dec 3, 2017)

The alias didn't work, Lightroom just creates a duplicate name in the folder. I give up, will just see about replacing the hard drive with a SSD. Then everything will run faster.

Thanks for your help.


----------

